# FERC Official to Toyota: Why Not Plug Prius Into the Grid?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon Wellinghoff, a commissioner at the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission, posted a query on Toyota's Open Road blog about the car's vehicle-to-grid capability, or V2G in green car geek talk, which would allow owners to be compensated for generating electricity.

More...


----------

